# briggs engine hangs up recoil



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

Stupid question for a stupid problem. Briggs lawn mower engine hangs up recoil. 

Engine turn over fine, recoil works fine. 

But when you put the recoil on the engine rope pulls out and won't retract. There is nothing wrong with the recoil. I just re wound it and pulls over great by it's self. The engine turns over fine. Spark plug is out as well.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First there are no stupid questions if you don't know the answer. 
If the rope won't retract it has a broken or disconnected spring or was wound wrong or is binding on something. I think we need more info, you state there is nothing wrong with the recoil but the rope won't retract, that is confusing to me, are you refering to the recoil from engine compression or recoil of the starter assembly, if you pull the rope all the way out does it just lay there? Confused. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Model number off your engine would be helpful, but I think you probably have a bad or sticking starter clutch. If your recoil starter fits over a square shaft on the engine, this is part of the starter clutch. The square part should act like a ratchet and grab in one direction (clockwise looking down on it) and rotate freely in the counterclockwise direction. If it does not rotate freely in one direction, then you need to take it off and clean and lubricate it and see if this takes care of it. If not then it may need to be replaced. Be sure to clean the shaft that the clutch assembly screws down on as well.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3713021&postcount=1154

This link also addresses the same issue you have.Under the recoil shroud is the starter clutch,the square shaft assembly that is rotated by the pulling the rope.Usually there is rust on the shaft that goes into it or the bearings inside the cup have dirt or oil on them.The shaft has to be shiney clean and the bearings clean and dry.

This link has a service manual that will help you understand the recoil assembly.After logging in,select walk behind mowers and then Briggs&Stratton engine.Hope this helps.



http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public 

Then select the small engine reference center icon.

I was typing this as the last two posters were answering your question,sorry.


----------



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

Yes I believe the problem is the starter clutch. It's the old style Briggs with the square head and the ball bearings inside. Sorry I don't have the model number, the recoil housing where the numbers are is not the original. Just an old style Briggs engine 3 hp or so. I have another starter clutch to try, we will see if that does the trick.


----------

